# Fehlercodes Suzuki Aussenborder



## oh-nass-iss (7. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand eine Liste über die Bedeutung der Fehlercodes für Suzuki Aussenborder, die in der "Kontrollanzeigen-Drehzahl-messer  –  Einheit" angezeigt werden?
Leider kann ich im Netzt nichts dazu finden.

Wenn ich den Zündschlüssel auf "on" stelle, gibt es einen Piepton gefolgt von 5 "blinks" und 3 "blinks" der "Check Engine Lampe" und dann wieder von vorn.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp was das sein könnte...

Laut Handbuch gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten, die aber nicht weiter beschrieben werden.
1. Batteriespannungs-Warsystem:  
Wenn dieses System aktiviert wird, leuchtet die rote  CHECK ENGINE-Anzeigelampe  auf,  und der  Warnsummer gibt eine Reihe von Pieptönen ab. (bei mir nur ein Piepton und dann das "geblinke")

2. Diagnose-System der Kraftstoff-Einspritzsteuereinheit:
Das  fehlerhafte  System  kann  anhand  des  Modus der blinkenden Kontrollampe und des Warnsummers  identifiziert  werden.  Der  Diagnosecode  erscheint,  wenn  der Zündschalter  eingeschaltet  wird. (Es liegt leider keine Tabelle mit den Codes vor)

Danke schon mal und Gruß
Ralf


----------



## ulf (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehlercodes Suzuki Aussenborder*

Hallo

Ich weis ja nicht ob das bei allen Suzuki gleich ist. Bei meinem DF15A bedeutet das einen Fehler am Öldruckschalter.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## oh-nass-iss (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehlercodes Suzuki Aussenborder*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Das ist doch mal ein Anfang.
Wie hast du das Problem beheben können? War nur ein Stecker locker, oder war ein Komponententausch notwendig?

Bei mir handelt es sich um einen DF140 Bj.14. Ich denke, dass die Codes gleich sind. Warum sollte Suzuki für jeden Motor das Rad neu erfinden!

Gruß
Ralf


----------

